# Amazon electric motor



## Kevinthetinker (Apr 29, 2021)

Amazon.com


Oh here’s a link to the better reviewed item


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

That's about the going rate for a 3kw scooter motor. Nothing special about it.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

And 3 kW (4 HP) is enough to run the air conditioner in an old Plymouth... and not nearly enough to propel the car.


----------

